
Why you should, actually, rewrite it in rust - karyon
https://unhandledexpression.com/2017/07/10/why-you-should-actually-rewrite-it-in-rust/
======
gtirloni
It's a good article detailing the technical reasons one might have to rewrite
in Rust. However, it only briefly talks about the non-technical aspects
(people spend too much time fixing C/C++, we should start now because it's a
lot of effort).

Unfortunately, that is not enough to convince people in general. Technical
debt has been historically ignored, for good and bad reasons.

If someone can come up with hard numbers about dollars spent or lost on
remediation activities and how Rust would clearly have saved the day, that
would be better for convincing businesses to spend resources on rewrites.

